# Yo



## rumplestiltzkin (Sep 2, 2008)

Yo. I'm Rumplestiltzkin. I'm a new writer here. Looks pretty groovy and all. Look forward to seeing everyone around the site.


----------



## Tiamat (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey there Rumplestiltzkin and welcome to WF!  Glad to have you here with us.


----------



## Nickie (Sep 2, 2008)

Hello to you, Repelsteeltje (that's your nickname in Flemish), and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## terrib (Sep 2, 2008)

glad to have you, rump


----------



## WriterDude (Sep 2, 2008)

Yo, welcome aboard, rumpy.


----------



## Foxee (Sep 2, 2008)

Welcome! Nice to have you here. You are about to enter a world of advice, some of which will be pearls of wisdom. Some will be worth exactly what you paid for it. Take all with a grain of salt.

 Please wander around and get the hang of the place and don't worry about the dragon. He generally prefers crackers and fruit to human flesh.

Generally.


----------



## Shinn (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey there


----------



## wacker (Sep 4, 2008)

Hello  Rumplestiltzkin glad to have you on board.


----------



## Aurasheild (Sep 4, 2008)

Welcome to the forums ^_^ 
Hopefully, you'll become a frequent name on the threads.


----------



## writingdiva30 (Sep 4, 2008)

_Hi im a newbie here in ohio. I hope to meet alot of new people on here and also have some fun and pick up some tips. have a good day everyone.  :queen:_


----------



## flashgordon (Sep 4, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Trying to turn words into gold are we? Best of luck.


----------



## Sam (Sep 8, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Rump.


----------



## Damien. (Sep 8, 2008)

Heh. You've got a bad nickname already. Although Lin's the true master at that. Hmm, DarkHorse?

HI HI HI HI HI.


----------

